# new soundscape



## billymallery (Sep 14, 2003)

Hello all. I just wanted to share with you a new soundscape i have recently released. It's designed to be a merge of both music and sound. Samples can be heard at: hauntedworld.com ...and at: cdbaby.com/cd/hovermusic

It all started from making something for my niece and nephew for their Halloween party! 

Hope you dig it.

billy


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

Really good, tho i hate to say it.......most of em seem almost the same. But good none the less.


----------



## billymallery (Sep 14, 2003)

Thanks! And i appreciate your feedback. The idea was to make one continuous hour-long experience, so there's a vibe that does carry through throughout. But i'll certainly consider your comments regarding the next soundscape, "Haunted World: Decaying Forest". Thanks again. And also to those of you who went ahead and bought it. I hope it adds to your Halloween experience. ...billy


----------

